# Whats your Opinion on Piracy?



## Justinde75 (Feb 29, 2016)

I would like know what your Opinion on Piracy is


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 29, 2016)

In the words of Margen67, Piracy is Right™!

I only pirate because it's an awesome money-saving technique!


----------



## Raylight (Feb 29, 2016)

I think its okay especially when the games arnt being made anymore or if you own it and want a digital version i shouldnt have to buy games twice. I also think its fine as long as you buy the original afterwards... if the game is worth the money that is.


----------



## _v3 (Feb 29, 2016)

I pirate games, if I like them I buy them, if I hadn't pirated I probably never would have had found out the likes of 9 Hours 9 Persons 9 Doors and Taiko no Tatsujin (as both weren't released in europe).
On the other hand if I don't like the game I just end up on deleting it within 2-3 hours.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 29, 2016)

Time for this thread again, is it?

https://gbatemp.net/threads/your-opinions-on-piracy.386668/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/are-you-pro-or-anti-piracy.382336/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/piracy.338511/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/piracy.309886/


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yeah i share the same opinion, if i like the game but not the company *cough* Konami *cough* then i would pirate it but if i want to support companies like nintendo, square enix etc. I buy thier games.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Depravo said:


> Time for this thread again, is it?
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/your-opinions-on-piracy.386668/
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/are-you-pro-or-anti-piracy.382336/
> ...


Sorry didnt see them, should i delete this thread?


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 29, 2016)

If I have a system that I can pirate games on, then I'll pirate games for that system. It's the same reason why people pirate videos and music, because most devices allow them to.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 29, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> If I have a system that I can pirate games on, then I'll pirate games for that system. It's the same reason why people pirate videos and music, because most devices allow them to.


I have the exact same opinion. This is why I don't get a Gateway. I really don't want to start cheating on games, but when I can, I do it anyway.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 29, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> I have the exact same opinion. This is why I don't get a Gateway. I really don't want to start cheating on games, but when I can, I do it anyway.


Same here, I can use NTR-CFW for cheating anyways. The only flashcards I own are DS flashcards (all of them are R4s).


----------



## GalladeGuy (Feb 29, 2016)

I only pirate games that are currently unavailable, or that I own/used to own. I won't go out of my way for piracy, but if there's something quick and easy to do, I'll do it.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 29, 2016)

In this day and age, I've seen little reason to actually pirate something for the average consumer regarding availability. 5-10 years ago the situation was completely different without digital distribution, but now we have most PC games available on Steam, GoG, Origin or Uplay. Spotify, SoundCloud and co for music. Youtube, Netflix, HBO, Hulu and co for movies and series.

For stuff not available anymore, the thing is a bit tricky. Games for consoles not produced anymore and without digital options such as PSN, XBL or NN having emulated versions your only option is to buy used (no money to devs/producer/distributor/etc in general) or pirate (no money to anyone except the possible site owner from ads). Another impact is the actual cultural situation. Copyright has made it also nearly impossible to distribute historical information such as news paper articles from a certain period due to the paper itself owning all rights without historical context. Gutenberg didn't see these limitations when he invented the printing press?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 29, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> The only flashcards I own are DS flashcards (all of them are R4s).


Could you possibly sell me one?


----------



## Philip3ds (Feb 29, 2016)

Piracy is FREEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 29, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Time for this thread again, is it?
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/your-opinions-on-piracy.386668/
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/are-you-pro-or-anti-piracy.382336/
> ...


Beat me to it


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 29, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Could you possibly sell me one?


I'm not currently planning on selling any of them (since most of them are clones for older DSes, and they can't run all games), but if you're on the lookout for one for a 3DS, just search "3DS Dual Core" or "3DS Memory Card" on eBay and the listings should either have the box with the r4 name covered or the back of the flashcard. It's how I got my R4 Dual Core.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 29, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I'm not currently planning on selling any of them (since most of them are clones for older DSes, and they can't run all games), but if you're on the lookout for one for a 3DS, just search "3DS Dual Core" or "3DS Memory Card" on eBay and the listings should either have the box with the r4 name covered or the back of the flashcard. It's how I got my R4 Dual Core.


_Thank you for the advice!!_


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 29, 2016)

Qtis said:


> In this day and age, I've seen little reason to actually pirate something for the average consumer regarding availability.


True. But there is *one* game that bothers me regarding it's availability. Flipnote Studio 3D. It's been released everywhere outside Europe *years* ago. 2013 for Japan, and 2015 for US. And it didn't even get a proper release for the US. It was just a Club Nintendo thing. I don't even think they can get it anymore since the discontinuation. And the PAL version is just "planned". I mean seriously Nintendo...


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 29, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> True. But there is *one* game that bothers me regarding it's availability. Flipnote Studio 3D. It's been released everywhere outside Europe *years* ago. 2013 for Japan, and 2015 for US. And it didn't even get a proper release for the US. It was just a Club Nintendo thing. I don't even think they can get it anymore since the discontinuation. And the PAL version is just "planned". I mean seriously Nintendo...


I live in Europe and i really liked the old flipnote hatena, and i've been waiting for the European release but Nintendo is so Quiet about it


----------



## Qtis (Feb 29, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> True. But there is *one* game that bothers me regarding it's availability. Flipnote Studio 3D. It's been released everywhere outside Europe *years* ago. 2013 for Japan, and 2015 for US. And it didn't even get a proper release for the US. It was just a Club Nintendo thing. I don't even think they can get it anymore since the discontinuation. And the PAL version is just "planned". I mean seriously Nintendo...


That's the reason why I said the average consumer. There are many cases, where certain requirements aren't fulfilled. In this case you would always have the option of buying a non-EUR 3DS. Sure it's unfeasible for the average person, but in this case I don't see you as the average person. 

I'm still glad that we have options for most consoles. I have ripped pretty much all my games pre-PS360 era including the Wii to make it possible to make most of the hardware. The disc drives fail quite easily over the years, so this is the least problematic case. Sure I could play most of the games in HD on an emulator on PC, but alas, the PC is not directly connected to my TV.. Yet.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 2, 2016)

The same opinion i've had the last 47 times this thread has popped up in the past year.


----------



## BothyBhoy (Mar 2, 2016)

Hells Malice said:


> The same opinion i've had the last 47 times this thread has popped up in the past year.


CH don't be such a downer. There's lots a new ppl on the temp and even us older ones don't mind having a say. Can't we have a decent thread without any bickering.??????......please......


----------



## phalk (Mar 2, 2016)

It really depends.

On my case, I had stopped pirating. But then, the Dollar to Real (Brazilian currency) in the span of a single year changed from 1 USD = 2 BRL to 1 USD = +4 BRL. (Even more if you take into account the average wage paid here vs USA). I don't earn much to begin with as I'm a teacher and teachers aren't valued around here.

Since Nintendo don't sell stuff here anymore (even when it did, it was overpriced) I can't really spend 4 times the amount of money plus the shipping to buy a single game, so I got back to piracy.

*Bottom line is, I would have to pay something like 10% my monthly income for a single 3DS game, more or less. *

Would *YOU *do it? I wouldn't and I don't. So I pirate and I don't feel bad about it.

If I had a fair price (or at least a reasonable one) I would start buying games again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 2, 2016)

We can debate morals, ethics and the all seeing eye of the ninja king all we like, and we have done before, but I reckon a slight aside is more interesting. The short version is how wrong do you think it might be?

Some time ago someone came on the forums saying they had flunked an internship test at some three letter agency when asked under polygraph about illegal acts, said acts ultimately being downloading some music. I have since made a small observation of those around here and what they think of things and how they treat them, noting age at the same time. It seems the older set align well with me and the younger ones actually treat it as something.
Now I probably would not be able to lie about gobbling someone's sandwich but that would not have tripped me/phased me in the slightest. I know about the laws, I have probably even read the statutes and any relevant case law/summaries thereof, but it does not even click. I am aware the Recording Industry Ass. of America might wish to go toe to toe because of such things but it is all about as abstract/part of the process as entering in a captcha or something.

One of the biggest problems with lie detection (despite it all being hopelessly inaccurate, even in what it could get) are the true believer (if you actually believe then it is not going to detect anything, see also why sales and marketing are dangerous people to believe) or unknown lie issues (I say I went to the supermarket yesterday and then you say FAST6191 was at a supermarket yesterday and you have lied). This sort of thing would probably be related to those.

Not EOF but have a video anyway


----------



## XDel (Mar 2, 2016)

Peg legs and parrots kick ass, what more needs said? I'd gouge out an eye just to wear an eye patch!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 2, 2016)

American shows that I follow I've got no option but to to pirate because it's the only way I can follow it as it goes than to wait weeks or even worse, months. So you see 'muricans in this instance don't have to since they can just record the show and watch it later (some shows are paid via cable so some get left out too).

EDIT:

Recently I bought the Trailer Park Boys Season 1-6 boxset as I love the show but still got screwed because the DVDs don't have subs (I might miss a joke and won't notice) and they're very useful to me.  Another _why_ ripping the episodes (add softsubs) are better (or on Netflix).


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 2, 2016)

Piracy is a tool like any tool and is often misused but also serves a solid purpose when it comes to trying games before you buy them, because yes people do that. My steam list is jammed full of games i've never played because I probably pirated it, had my fill, and then bought it when I had the chance to support it. I don't always do that, but yeah. I definitely try to support games when I can by buying special editions and then pirating the game so I don't have to open it.




BothyBhoy said:


> CH don't be such a downer. There's lots a new ppl on the temp and even us older ones don't mind having a say. Can't we have a decent thread without any bickering.??????......please......



We should start a thread on what the definition of bickering is.
I see it misused a lot.

and then remake it twice a month to see if anyones opinions changed.


----------



## chaosblade02 (Mar 6, 2016)

Instead of buttering things up, I'm gonna say what I really think because some of the others have as well.

I pirate games because I'm sick of the developers shoveling out garbage games purely driven on hype with $60 price tags.  90% of the games I've pirated were a complete waste of bandwidth, and *maybe* I played for a played for a few hours tops, then deleted from my PC.  The other 10% were actually good enough to buy.  I also pirate games from companies that have total BS DRM policies.  Look I just want to play games, I don't care about some corporations EULA even if I click "OK", that's not a morally binding agreement to me, because the way I see it is they don't care about my rights, so why should I care about agreements regarding their intellectual property rights?

There are only a couple of developers I've whitelisted, this means I won't pirate and will buy games if I'm going to play them:

- From Software - Makers of Dark Souls series games.
- CDPR - Witcher Series.  
- I don't generally pirate from small developers, if its under $10 on steam, I'll buy it or will wait for the said game to go on sale.  

Blacklisted companies.  I will always pirate from these companies if I want to play one of their games, because I don't like their policies.  

- EA
- Bioware
- Ubisoft


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 6, 2016)

It's the reason no one cares about 3DS homebrew applications anymore - once memchunk2hax released, most of the 9.3+ people who used to use things like Ironhax jumped to 9.2 and started using CFW warez. Nowadays I don't see as much original homebrew - most of the attention goes towards things like warez.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 6, 2016)

My opinion: A piracy is okay to me as long as anybody dumped their games and wants to share with us because of an expensive games. We can say thank you. To me, its not wrong. Anyway, I do not understand why piracy is wrong and it's a thief. Thief ? How ? Well, the companies released the games and anybody bought it and share it with us. They are not going to lose the money anyway. 

Again.. Someone dumped it after bought the game and shared with us is a gift and not a thief. I don't know. I do not care what Law says about piracy!


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 6, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> It's the reason no one cares about 3DS homebrew applications anymore... Nowadays I don't see as much original homebrew - most of the attention goes towards things like warez.



I am not sure I can get behind that. We saw the DS homebrew scene drop off rather dramatically with the rise of IOS (which android since stomped all over). With the 3ds also being a weak device, at least as far as current portable devices you can program things for are concerned, that explains far more than any pirate set might.


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 6, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> True. But there is *one* game that bothers me regarding it's availability. Flipnote Studio 3D. It's been released everywhere outside Europe *years* ago. 2013 for Japan, and 2015 for US. And it didn't even get a proper release for the US. It was just a Club Nintendo thing. I don't even think they can get it anymore since the discontinuation. And the PAL version is just "planned". I mean seriously Nintendo...


I have Flipnote Studio 3d US...
From Club Nintendo!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



azoreseuropa said:


> My opinion: A piracy is okay to me as long as anybody dumped their games and wants to share with us because of an expensive games. We can say thank you. To me, its not wrong. Anyway, I do not understand why piracy is wrong and it's a thief. Thief ? How ? Well, the companies released the games and anybody bought it and share it with us. They are not going to lose the money anyway.
> 
> Again.. Someone dumped it after bought the game and shared with us is a gift and not a thief. I don't know. I do not care what Law says about piracy!


Someone underestand me!


----------



## cooroxd (Mar 6, 2016)

I think it's sexy because I'm really desensitized.


----------



## endoverend (Mar 6, 2016)

I really have no reason to pirate anything, but sometimes when a game comes out for $60 I pirate it to see if it's worth it at all. That said i really shouldn't even do that considering the huge backlog of games I already own and have yet to play.

Music is another thing i typically don't pirate, with the spotify premium student discount it's unlimited music for cheap. Here's a question though, is using a hcked spotify app to get free premium considered piracy? is it illegal?

TV is the one thing I absolutely will and do pirate frequently. Cable TV costs way too much money for anyone to deal with and even with Netflix, Hulu and Amazon there are still live shows I would like to see before 6 months after they air. Plus, you know what quality you're getting with pirated TV. I don't watch movies much so i don't pirate those except when it's for friends or fam.

Should I do it? no. Is it illegal? yes. Do I think it's morally wrong? no, but i feel bad doing that when none of my friends do, like cheating on a test or something.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 7, 2016)

"is using a hcked spotify app to get free premium considered piracy? is it illegal?"
Yes. You are obtaining works you do not have a license to and not accidentally breaking an agreement or something that would make it not piracy (use one too many CPU cores and hose a database license agreement up, not piracy but still something in that world). Illegal? Assuming this is not a criminal vs civil thing then yeah you are either doing something like theft of services or obtaining by deception or possibly even straight up unlicensed use. In fact it is probably no more legitimate than the fact that I pay for a seedbox (or usenet if you prefer) and download things using that.


----------



## Harumyne (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm an anarchist and I hope I see society fall in my lifetime.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 7, 2016)

Piracy is fucking awesome.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 7, 2016)

I pirate but i dont think its a good thing


----------



## ceelo (Mar 7, 2016)

GBATemp was built on Piracy. I exaggerate but its true, back in the day this was a more seedy place. Im all for Piracy as I was part of this community back then too. Lets make GBATemp great again!


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 7, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I pirate but i dont think its a good thing


Well piracy (at least for my country)has some benefits...
There is no Gamestop nor EBgames in my country... (They just left this month)
So... There is no place to buy videogames....
So now there is basically nothing I can do to get cartridges or discs (EVEN CONSOLES)
This my only way to get my games for the consoles I have now....
Thanks to this Im now enjoying my gaming life!
And All thanks to the developers, You have my thanks!☺


----------



## HentaiHedghog (Mar 7, 2016)

Pirating is not right, but we do it because we are low on money. My parents told me they wouldn't buy me any videogames so I had one last resort. Besides I think it is fun to rent a game from gamestop, redbox, or borrow from a friend. Then backup the game to your system and BAM! You saved yourself so much money. BTW if I actually bought all the games I pirated right now then it would be worth 564$ (I did the Math).


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 7, 2016)

HentaiHedghog said:


> Pirating is not right, but we do it because we are low on money. My parents told me they wouldn't buy me any videogames so I had one last resort. Besides I think it is fun to rent a game from gamestop, redbox, or borrow from a friend. Then backup the game to your system and BAM! You saved yourself so much money. BTW if I actually bought all the games I pirated right now then it would be worth 564$ (I did the Math).


Oh yeah that is another reason, low money in my country and my parents can't afford (LITERALLY) to mantain even the house.... So they wouldn't buy me video games.... Another reason is that my parents ONLY bought games if had good grades in SCHOOL, and god Im tired of THAT! Also, about the borrow & rent thing there are not much of it that have what I desire...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HentaiHedghog said:


> Pirating is not right.


I know, Pirating is LEFT...


----------



## HentaiHedghog (Mar 7, 2016)

Christpher Suárez said:


> Oh yeah that is another reason, low money in my country and my parents can't afford (LITERALLY) to mantain even the house.... So they wouldn't buy me video games.... Another reason is that my parents ONLY bought games if had good grades in SCHOOL, and god Im tired of THAT! Also, about the borrow & rent thing there are not much of it that have what I desire...



True. Although you have a good reason for it. My family is exceptionally rich, but the good grades = games was a problem. Ever once and a while I feel some small guilt for pirating.


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 7, 2016)

HentaiHedghog said:


> True. Although you have a good reason for it. My family is exceptionally rich, but the good grades = games was a problem. Ever once and a while I feel some small guilt for pirating.


Aww Man....


----------



## HentaiHedghog (Mar 7, 2016)

Christpher Suárez said:


> Aww Man....



?


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 7, 2016)

HentaiHedghog said:


> ?


You had to live part of what I passed through...


----------



## HentaiHedghog (Mar 7, 2016)

Christpher Suárez said:


> You had to live part of what I passed through...



Which part was that exactly?


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 7, 2016)

HentaiHedghog said:


> Which part was that exactly?





HentaiHedghog said:


> The good grades = games was a problem.


----------



## HentaiHedghog (Mar 7, 2016)

I see. It sucks.


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 7, 2016)

HentaiHedghog said:


> I see. It sucks.


Yup And It sucks even more in my country...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2016)

The main reason I pirate video games is because I don't have that much money. The other reason is so I can try games before I buy them. And sometimes if a game is extremely expensive because it's rare or just because it's fairly old.

I'm against pirating video games if the person pirating them has the money to buy it, and has tried it and decided they've liked it, but they go ahead and pirate it anyways "becuz i can lol".


----------



## Raylight (Mar 7, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> The main reason I pirate video games is because I don't have that much money. The other reason is so I can try games before I buy them. And sometimes if a game is extremely expensive because it's rare or just because it's fairly old.
> 
> I'm against pirating video games if the person pirating them has the money to buy it, and has tried it and decided they've liked it, but they go ahead and pirate it anyways "becuz i can lol".


same way i feel


----------



## CitizenSnips (Mar 7, 2016)

I like it XD
I pirate when I can't really afford to buy a game, but if its a really good developer i'll tend to buy it if i can.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 7, 2016)

i pirate cuz i dun give a fuck copyright can eat a dick


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Mar 7, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> If I have a system that I can pirate games on, then I'll pirate games for that system. It's the same reason why people pirate videos and music, because most devices allow them to.


Couldn't have said it better myself 
especially with almost all console games being about $60 each, I would be broke with about 3 games. And seeing as there's like 8-12 games coming out this year that i'm looking at, my wallet may as well just ask for the death sentence.


----------



## cooroxd (Mar 7, 2016)

I like being a dirty pirate because I like showing off my modded 3ds with 100 games to my friends and people at anime conventions because I'm an asshole ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## bitjacker (Mar 7, 2016)

the whole premise of everyone being a consumer is wrong. the fact that you cant return a game because it sucks makes piracy ok in my book. i wonder how many games have been sold with lies. like take metroid fusion commercials back in the day of the gba... they were pretty badass. Not really what a gba screen could do though.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Mar 7, 2016)

bitjacker said:


> the whole premise of everyone being a consumer is wrong. the fact that you cant return a game because it sucks makes piracy ok in my book. i wonder how many games have been sold with lies. like take metroid fusion commercials back in the day of the gba... they were pretty badass. bot really what a gba screen could do though.



I.. I liked fusion..


----------



## bitjacker (Mar 7, 2016)

oh so did i. just not the same thing as the tv commercials though.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Mar 7, 2016)

bitjacker said:


> oh so did i. just not the same thing as the tv commercials though.


true.
like um.. knack for the PS4


----------



## Dust2dust (Mar 7, 2016)

ceelo said:


> GBATemp was built on Piracy. I exaggerate but its true, back in the day this was a more seedy place. Im all for Piracy as I was part of this community back then too. Lets make GBATemp great again!


You don't think GBATemp is great right now? Just because warez links are forbidden? If you pay attention, there are hints to the names of warez sites posted practically everyday in the different threads. If you still cannot find them, then warez is just not for you. GBATemp is probably the best resource on the web for someone looking to hack his console. I think it's better than how it was at the beginning.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 7, 2016)

I already pay for my internet connection, so I pirate anything I want. Any time I need a pro-version of something to get the job done, I'll pirate it. If a new game comes out, but it's either a closed beta or has no demo? Guess what... Pirated. Any game I can't find on Steam or Origin? Pirated. Now, with al that being said... If I get a chance to pay a decent price for an app or game, I'll buy a legit copy. But if a legit copy doesn't exist on Steam or Origin for a game, I have no choice but to pirate the shit out of it. (Blur for PC)

I can sometimes find my partitioning apps and other pc repair-oriented apps on sale, so i buy them when they go on sale. When it comes to pirating console games and roms, I have no shame if the game is either too expensive for the content we get, or if the game is not sold as a physical cartridge brand new anymore. (I fucking HATE digital libraries on a console)


----------



## Sliter (Mar 7, 2016)

Piracy is a thing I used to hate since it make my family work break and made us bankrupt for some time (we had an video location store....).

Well today I think if you really had difficult access to games and buying one would make a big difference on your financial stuff(or maybe impossible), piracy is alright, is not because you don't have money you should have no access to stuff ...if you CAN buy the game and be like " lololo free stuff" you are a idiot hah

I joke that  pirating indie games are buying a ticket to hell haha xD 

by myself i rather have original stuff , even if used. Also about access, even having money , that obscure old Japanese game that IF you find a copy it's over nine thousand dolars, go ahead and "pirate" it haha.
Also for old games... buying used doesn't help the developers so it's allright too


----------



## ceelo (Mar 7, 2016)

Dust2dust said:


> You don't think GBATemp is great right now? Just because warez links are forbidden? If you pay attention, there are hints to the names of warez sites posted practically everyday in the different threads. If you still cannot find them, then warez is just not for you. GBATemp is probably the best resource on the web for someone looking to hack his console. I think it's better than how it was at the beginning.



I do, I like Temp, its still a great place to find usermade stuff that I use... I was just making a joke based on politics in America :[

It aint what it used to be, but its still a great place for hacking.


----------



## funnystory (Mar 7, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I would like know what your Opinion on Piracy is



It's a personal choice,nothing more nothing less. Is pirating unethical?Yes.However,it is unethical to sell an xbox 360 renamed WII U for the same price as a current gen console.


----------



## artur3004 (Mar 7, 2016)

No money, no games. Easy that. But games that I will play more than once (one playthrough) I consider buying them. Like I did on pokemon or smash.
Games like new super mario bros 2, on the other side, I played it only once, and not even completely. That would be a waste of money. Same story on super mario 3d world on wii u, bought that spontaneously. It is indeed a great game, but after finishing collecting all things, it just stays in its case. Barely coming out of it when buddies coming over and misuse that game as a drinking game


----------



## pustal (Mar 12, 2016)

I hate the term piracy. I don't believe copyright laws are fair and I don't believe intelectual material should be restricted for sharing to non-profit ends.

I understand the costs of production and believe you should pay for what you like *IFF* you can but makes no sense to me to put a price on an idea. Ideas are meant to be free and shared.


----------



## Dragonsend (Mar 12, 2016)

That answer would depend on your definition of piracy.


----------



## frogboy (Mar 12, 2016)

i got a job.

i don't pirate no mo.

i always had mixed feelings about it.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 12, 2016)

It's fun


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 12, 2016)

A few arguments I tend to see:

#1
-_Piracy is wrong because it robs money from the developer, and doesn't add to sales numbers_
-neither does buying used. Buying used and pirating are the same thing, as far as the company is concerned and the money they get. This is a point to be considered with the other arguments as well.

#2
_-Piracy is wrong because copyright laws says only the copyright holder has the right to decide how the game is played, what medium, form, etc. It robs the creator of having control of how their product is enjoyed, even if they have no current way of sharing it._
-Yes, that makes it legally wrong. But this point hinges on whether you feel copyright law is fair and just, and most people would argue on that point. That's a whole other rabbit whole to go down, arguing the validity of copyright laws and the nuanced merit of owner vs general public. This applies to emulation of consoles and games as well, as much as some people wish/think it didn't.

#3
-_Piracy is wrong because it is motivation to not buy new games. Why bother when you can get it for free?_
-No argument here. There will be many people who will just pirate rather than play. But on the flip side, there will be people who will buy the game new because they got a chance to play it first, and decided they loved it. It allows for low-risk playing of games before purchase, so the gamer can make their money count and buy only high-quality games. This point is both a positive and a negative, and people love interpreting the numbers various ways. I wouldn't call this a strong argument, but maybe the strongest of the bunch.
_
#4
-Piracy is wrong because I was told it was wrong/feel like it's wrong._
-That's a you problem. Find a moral or legal argument rather than basing your argument on feelings or reliance on authority

I can't think of more at the moment, but I'll add more if I think of them.

Piracy isn't the same as outright stealing from someone else. It's more akin to one person buying a book, then copying each page of the book for all of that person's friends. They aren't buying the book, but no books were stolen from the seller. You can't say a sale was stolen, because that assumes far too many things to be a solid argument. I can see someone thinking it's wrong for some of the reasons listed, but I can see why many don't think there's a problem at all.

Most people don't understand much about copyright, or why it might be the way it is. I come across this a lot with photography. People just don't get why a photographer owns the rights to their photo. Take a photo in public? It's the photographers, no matter who is in the actual photo. Hire a model for pictures? It's the photographer's, no matter who is in the actual photo. Hire a photographer for a wedding or event? Yup, it's the photographer's, but is dependent on the signed contract. The client is entitled to a certain amount of agreed on photos, and the photographer has control over the method of delivery (no you can't have every single RAW picture and print them out at Walgreens or post them to your facebook). It's different for video games, but the basics are hard to understood for many. I still think copyright is broken, by the by.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 14, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Music is another thing i typically don't pirate, with the spotify premium student discount it's unlimited music for cheap. Here's a question though, is using a hcked spotify app to get free premium considered piracy? is it illegal?


I wonder if using ad block on YouTube would be considered piracy too


----------



## Sliter (Mar 14, 2016)

also to add to my last post.
I also help my freind sto hack their 3DS and stuff they need help because games here are ridiculously expensive ... and everyone are wanting to play  FE fates hahhaa 
If they have money they have no reason to wnat to hack, they just buy it but needing to hack is more needing to play but not affording it ....


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 14, 2016)

i think the question should be who really does not ever pirate something.....    as im fairly certain its none of yas...


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 14, 2016)

People that don't know how to pirate and or mod their consoles shouldn't pirate.
Infact, piracy is wrong and you shouldn't pirate.


----------



## netovsk (Mar 14, 2016)

I think people shouldn't pirate, because their money is better spent on games than hoes and dope.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2016)

netovsk said:


> I think people shouldn't pirate, because their money is better spent on games than hoes and dope.


So sitting on your arse playing games is better than gardening?


----------



## Seriel (Mar 14, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> So sitting on your arse playing games is better than gardening?


Yes.


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2016)

The same opinion i've had the last 47 times this thread has popped up in the past year.










Spoiler



piracy is funny when i do. when you do its stealing.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2016)

I flip-flop on this issue. On one hand, it's wrong to pirate games because game devs don't get money from it. On the other hand, I am poor as fuck and can barely afford rent, bills, food, ect. thus they are pretty much rarely going to get my money anyways. 
I honestly rarely pirate any games, I buy 90% of my games, then back them up myself. The rare ones being the games I am unsure about and don't have the money to throw at them. If the game is worth throwing money at, I uninstall it and actually go out and buy it. If it's not, at least I didn't throw my money at it.


----------



## Langin (Mar 14, 2016)

Fun fact: I rarely ever finish pirated games since I am not motivated to play them.(Compared to my huge catalog of bought games which I play and finish.) 

I remember restarting Xenoblade on my wii for quite some times since I couldn't give a damn about the time being Reyn. After buying it on 3ds though it was Reyn time at every possible moment!

Music ,movies and such are odd, I don't mind pirating those. Although I barely finish pirated movies and series as well.  I don't say pirating is wrong, some people seem to have their 'reasons' but I buy stuff in general since I get more joy out of it then.

Edit: I do not consider pirating stealing, since you could ask 'Would you have bought it if you couldn't have pirated it?' and the answer is in 99% of the cases 'No, I wouldn't have bought it.' It's not like you steal it since you download something someone else has bought and shared.(This is my vision, yours could differ but don't murder me because of this.)


----------



## Monado_III (Mar 15, 2016)

As long as I buy a fair amount of games legally, I don't mind pirating once in a while. (for reference, I do pirate some 3ds games, bit I've bought nearly 20 games legally at full price, I also have almost 15 wii u games)

I also have no problem pirating retail games where physical copies aren't being made anymore (SNES, GBA, NES, Genesis etc)

I also highly agree with this, _especially_ when the games are super expensive or hard to find due to scalpers, rarity, etc


Langin said:


> Edit: I do not consider pirating stealing, since you could ask 'Would you have bought it if you couldn't have pirated it?' and the answer is in 99% of the cases 'No, I wouldn't have bought it.' It's not like you steal it since you download something someone else has bought and shared.(This is my vision, yours could differ but don't murder me because of this.)


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Mar 17, 2016)

I pirate because I'm cheap. Simple as that.

_Do what you want 'cause a pirate is free_


----------



## Noelemahc (Apr 8, 2016)

As someone who re-buys almost everything he pirated and then played for more than five minutes, and never re-sells things he bought and played for less than five minutes, my stance on piracy is simple and straightforward:
If you do not want me to pirate something, make it easier to buy. Remove regionlock, for starters. Stop being obtuse about backward compatibility. Game is out of print? Put it on digital downloads.
If I can't buy it legally, abandonware rules apply: downloading it is preservation, not piracy.


----------



## Hayleia (Apr 8, 2016)

Noelemahc said:


> As someone who re-buys almost everything he pirated and then played for more than five minutes, and never re-sells things he bought and played for less than five minutes, my stance on piracy is simple and straightforward:
> If you do not want me to pirate something, make it easier to buy. Remove regionlock, for starters. Stop being obtuse about backward compatibility. Game is out of print? Put it on digital downloads.
> If I can't buy it legally, abandonware rules apply: downloading it is preservation, not piracy.


Agreed. I'm not going to buy a N64, a game and a TV just to try Smash 64 in weird shops without being sure it even works when I could just download it on my phone.

And about the "make it easier to buy", I'd also say "make it convenient to buy". Because I have two consoles (New and Old) that I can't link to the same NNID, which means that if I go digital, I have to buy the game twice to play it on the console I want (if I play MH with a weapon that doesn't need the camera, I can use the New 3DS's 3D, and otherwise I can play with the Circle Pad Pro on the Old 3DS) or buy it in cartridge format but then I have to swap carts to change the game I'm playing... or pirate it and install it as cia on both consoles.

Also, I'm often the contrary of your first sentence. I buy cartridges first then pirate because if I play it enough, it's annoying to stay on cartridge 
Yeah, that's stupid, but on the other hand, buying it first increases the chances that I try the game for more than 5 minutes. And believe me, if I didn't pay for MH4U first, I would have been bored by the first quests and would never have seen that it's actually a great game if we forget about those.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 8, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> In the words of Margen67, Piracy is Right™!
> 
> I only pirate because it's an awesome money-saving technique!


I approve this message.


----------



## Jao Chu (Apr 9, 2016)

I pirate games because i have a very short attention span, and if the game fails to keep me immersed and entrenched, it ends up being a gigantic waste of money and dust collector.

If the game is amazing and i play it from start to finish and sink at least 40 hours into it, i actually go to a store and buy it, or download it from the eshop. I prefer to have a physical cart though.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Apr 9, 2016)

Just look at my user name

I love piracy. If I'm not gonna buy the game/movie/software/ebook anyway then it doesn't hurt anyone if I pirate it. I don't make much money so piracy allows me to afford my bills and things I can't pirate


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 9, 2016)

smileyhead said:


>




I like the Alestorm version best.

I pirate. I don't give a fuck. Most of the pirated games I have I owned before, so I don't feel bad downloading them. I buy most of my games through Steam, but usually after downloading them elsewhere first and trying them out to see if they're worth it. Learned my lesson after buying Evoland and completing it in 2 hours.


----------



## pasc (Apr 9, 2016)

Simple.
Get it if you really like it/are a fan of the dev.


----------



## Mazamin (Apr 9, 2016)

Is better pirating or stealing a videogame?


----------



## Ricken (Apr 10, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> I only pirate because it's an awesome money-saving technique!


This may or may not go in my sig


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 10, 2016)

Ricken said:


> This may or may not go in my sig


It did.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 10, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> In the words of Margen67, Piracy is Right™!
> 
> I only pirate because it's an awesome money-saving technique!



Couldn't agree with you more. A lot of games, I've pirated simply because I couldn't afford them just yet, but often times I won't actually play them much unless I like it and end up buying it eventually. Except for console games, most of those are pirated because they stop printing them or they're just ridiculously high-priced, even for a used copy, and fuck them, that's why.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 10, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> they're just ridiculously high-priced


I saw Metal Gear Solid 3 in Media Markt the other day, and it was £30 for PC, and £74 for XOne and PS4...


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 10, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> I saw Metal Gear Solid 3 in Media Markt the other day, and it was £30 for PC, and £74 for XOne and PS4...



Just 3 by itself? Not the HD collection?


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 10, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Just 3 by itself? Not the HD collection?


Just 3.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 10, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Just 3.



 What a rip! And that's in the EU, huh? Jeez. Australia gets pretty bad, too. MGSV:TPP was around $80 AUS when it released.


----------



## Engert (Jul 8, 2016)

Hyro-Sama said:


> i pirate cuz i dun give a fuck copyright can eat a dick



But Loser-Sama, didn't you say before when you were in school that intellectual property should be protected? I mean, what's changed now? You growing pubic hair or something?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

I̶t̶'̶s̶ ̶g̶r̶e̶a̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶I̶ ̶w̶o̶u̶l̶d̶ ̶r̶e̶c̶o̶m̶m̶e̶n̶d̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶a̶n̶y̶o̶n̶e̶.̶

I only think piracy is wrong if you're pirating modern titles and depriving _active devs_ of their money.  I personally don't care if you pirate an obscure SNES game that was never released in you country (e.g. Fire Emblem, though that's not exactly what I would call obscure anymore...)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 9, 2016)

To be honest i wish people just release games in all countries, I understand reasons for region exclusive games but just take a chance, earthbound wasn't a best seller but people do love it. They like it so much nintendo translated the original mother 1 game on nes and released it on Virtual console offically. I was hoping this would be followed by lots of non english games as well.
 Why anyone in international countries care about fire emblem was cause marth and roy in super smash bros melee then decide to start publishing games internationally starting with GBA, fire emblem. But fact is fire emblem first game was originally a Famicom (JAP NES ONLY) game and clearly existed for great deal of time before being on GBA.

I think one reason piracy is a thing cause nintendo refuse to get rid of the region lock on their consoles, unlike playstation that you can buy and play any kind of game without system modifcation and supports full english translation. 

Is reasons why websites like play aisa exist today So you can buy porn and hentai games like dead or alive extreme 3 to enjoy So you can buy uncut and uncensored games that is worth the full $40-$60+ Price tag.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Jul 9, 2016)

My opinion is its fine as long as its free. DONT charge for pirated items.
If its free then its ok. If you charge the price of a blank DVD thats fine or let them bring their own blank DVD and fill it for free.

If its a game you own, I believe you should be allowed to back it up and run that backup as long as you own the original.
BUT if you have pirated games you dont own and you got them for free and no money changed hands for those games then its ok, its frowned apon but not illegal.

My opinion is it becomes illegal when money changes hands for that pirated item. As long as its kept free it'll be frowned upon but nothing they can or should do about it.
Like movies, I never go to the cinema, if I download a movie and I like it then I will buy it when it comes out on bluray so there is no loss of sales. If its a crap movie I wont buy it anyway so again no loss of sales.

How can I pirate a movie and buy it and still be classed as bad? See, not all pirates are bad. I'm a buyer, I paid for it but I also have a pirated copy so what now? Am I a good guy or a bad guy?

There are many reasons why people pirate items, price too stupid, not available locally, its easier, its free, its available.

I see it as an ok thing. For everyone my age (over 40) remember when you had a double tape deck and copied from 1 tape to another? Same thing.
Remember before then when you recorded from the radio and kept really quiet till the song was finished, same thing. remember when you recorded movies with your VCR connected to another vcr, same thing.
Downloading digital versions is the exact same thing as tape to tape in the 80s, vcr to vcr in the 90s, dvd to vcr then dvd to dvd in the 2000's.

Piracy has always been there, its just as the world has come together with the internet that its become so mainstream.
I would love to find out if the people that are complaining about it these days had a double tapedeck in the 80's and copied their music that way, I bet they did.


----------

